# VivExotic glass too small?



## Wigsyboy (Oct 31, 2010)

I have just received an vivexotic lx 24" viv today, i have just finished putting it together and was putting the glass in but it seems to bee too small. When i put it in it doesn't reach the top runner so the glass leans back into the viv.
Am i doing something wrong or is the glass just too small?
Thanks,
Will


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

From the sound of it you have assembled it wrongly and have the glass runners the wrong way round, they are different depths and the deeper one goes at the top!


----------



## Wigsyboy (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks very much, it didn't tell me that on the instructions.:2thumb:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Easy way to check, turn the viv upside down and try fitting the glass again, if it fits then you got them the wrong way round!


----------



## Wigsyboy (Oct 31, 2010)

Got it too fit in perfectly now.
Thank You


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Graham said:


> Easy way to check, turn the viv upside down and try fitting the glass again, if it fits then you got them the wrong way round!


 
or.. turn the viv upside down and leave it that way around.........


----------



## Wigsyboy (Oct 31, 2010)

but then the cable holes would be the wrong way up . . . ?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

be perfect for heat mat though wouldn't it?


----------



## Wigsyboy (Oct 31, 2010)

Touché . . I'm not using one but you do make a good point. :2thumb:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

This happens a lot with these and we get lots of calls about it.

Its nice to see a really jolly post.


----------



## Wigsyboy (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Mark, 
I ordered my viv form you guys at Surrey Pet Supplies, would just like to say thanks because it came really quickly. I will definitely use you in the future.
Thanks again
Will


----------



## Phill_S (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice to hear a satisfied customer, as Surrey Pet supplies seem to be way cheaper than anyone else for vivexotic vivs....you do deliver them yeah?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Phill_S said:


> Nice to hear a satisfied customer, as Surrey Pet supplies seem to be way cheaper than anyone else for vivexotic vivs....you do deliver them yeah?


 
We will deliver them yes.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Wigsyboy said:


> Hi Mark,
> I ordered my viv form you guys at Surrey Pet Supplies, would just like to say thanks because it came really quickly. I will definitely use you in the future.
> Thanks again
> Will


 
Glad you are happy.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Probably worth slipping in a note about the glass runners with each viv if the instructions don't cover it, or contacting the manufacturers and getting them to amend the instructions?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Graham said:


> Probably worth slipping in a note about the glass runners with each viv if the instructions don't cover it, or contacting the manufacturers and getting them to amend the instructions?


 
On to it.


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

hello,
i got a vivexotic question, on the ax48 the bottom glass part, does the glass come out or slide? the adverts are for a nother layer to split into 2x 2ft high vivs but how can that be if the bottom glass part isnt removable? 

i want to make a live planted frilly tank so will need the full 4ft length / height but removable bottom glass will make maintainence a lot easier as i will need to tend to plants ect at the base of the tank

thanking you


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

They slide


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

top banana thank you. may well be ordering one shortly then. just looking into AHS heating systems


----------



## MillysDad (May 23, 2011)

Meko said:


> be perfect for heat mat though wouldn't it?


Great for heat mat but the problem which I have now by using the viv upside down for heat mat is that the substrate has to be very shallow otherwise will pour out of the vents as the vents would normally be 3 inches from seal upside down the vents are only 1/2 inch.


----------

